
VIZIO Settlement - artsandsci
https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/blog/vizio-settlement-smart-tvs-should-not-track-your-shows-without-your-ok
======
DrScump
So, NJ gets $1 million and the other 49 states get _nothing_?

